# foam for my table



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all... been a while but back and ready to hit the ground running. I remember that somebody had mentioned that they were going to stop making the pink foam... well, sure enough I went to HomeDepot the other day to get some and couldn't find it. Did they stop making it? Also, if they did, anyone have any suggestions as a replacement for it? Thanks all and have been enjoying my trains.

Oh, and I am running HO and the new table is an L shape. Basically a 6 x 6 with an additional 4 x 6. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Use the green or blue stuff at HD or Lowe's. They just went to a more "environmentally responsible" type of foam. It works the same. So long as it isn't made up of the little foam balls compressed together you're good to go (they have 1/2", 1" and 2" at Lowes)


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks... appreciate the quick response


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My local HD has tons of the pink stuff. Just bought two sheets yesterday 
Bob


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

raleets said:


> My local HD has tons of the pink stuff. Just bought two sheets yesterday
> Bob


I will have to check out Lowes to see if they have it. I have heard that the pink is much easier to work with... don't know if that is the case or not.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here in RI Lowe's carries the blue foam made by DOW. HD carries the pink Owens Corning aka the Pink Panther. 
Not sure if there's any difference in workability between them.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

JackC said:


> Here in RI Lowe's carries the blue foam made by DOW. HD carries the pink Owens Corning aka the Pink Panther.
> Not sure if there's any difference in workability between them.


hmmm... maybe they were just out of it at the time as the HD website still has it listed there... thanks for the info as I would have given up on it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The foam at my HD is more purple than pink these days. Works fine.

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet you could have HD order it in for you. They typically don't charge extra to do that.
I have the pink (painted it "grass green") and it works really well.
Bob


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

last thing regarding it... on the website, the pink is tongue and groove... I don't remember that in the past... is it all that way now.

or I could go and check it out myself instead of bleeding you guys for information. thanks again though for all the help on this.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The 2" stuff I bought wasn't tongue/groove. Just flat edges. To cut all you have to do is score it with a carton knife about 1/2 way through and snap it along the seam.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks Scott


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Brad,
As far as I know ONLY the pink stuff is tongue and groove. I purposely bought that because I knew some day I would want to expand my 4X8 layout to something larger. "Some day" has arrived and now I can be guaranteed nice, flush seams because of the tongue and groove. 
Like everything else in this hobby, we have LOTS of personal choices  
Bob


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

after thinking about it for a couple of minutes, I thought about that and wondered why my initial reaction was to stay away from the tongue and groove. still can't figure out why!!!

thanks


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The 2 inch pink Owens Corning foam I have is definitely T&G. Being T&G was a reason for buying it, like Bob said when expanding your layout you get a smooth transition from one board to the other with T&G. 
Maybe it isn't T&G in the thinner stock like 1 inch?

btw, if not needed it's no big thing to remove the tongue.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

JackC said:


> btw, if not needed it's no big thing to remove the tongue.


I think aesthetics was my initial thought, but I would take that tongue off where not needed and the groove would be hidden on the other side.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep! :laugh:
Bob


----------

